# State Line Lifts



## aandryiii

Anybody ever herd of these?? Im thinking about going with one of these instead of the Catvos... cant really decide though


----------



## walker

well i've seen there work a guy i know and ride with occasionaly has a razor with a custom state line lift like 12 or 14 inch something like that.. i wouldn't waste my money .there welds and craftmanship is not worth a crap for what he spent on that thing... i would just spend the money for the catvos.. but thats my .02 cents


----------



## aandryiii

thanx for the input


----------



## superbogger750

Catvos all the way.


----------



## bruteman

I agree catvos lifts seem to be best lifts as of right now


----------



## aandryiii

yea i guess... but the only thing is, for some reason the state line lifts seem like they are true to their height. if you put a catvos 4'' against the same bike with the state 4'', the state seems like it has 15% more clearance... maybe my eyes deceive me.


----------



## walker

yea maybe so but i would sacrifice an inch or 2 for quality... state lines welds look like dirt doobers nest....


----------



## Polaris425

Agree'd I've seen slc lifts in person and the quality of work
Is non existant. Welding and fabricating look like a 6 year old did it.


----------



## walker

give you another option talk to driller go deeper and see if get a grip lifts makes a lift for a rene i looked at his lift and i like the way it is made everything is stout looking and he doesn't cut his ride no slack... and probably a little cheaper than catvos i wanna there shop is in ruston or monroe.....


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

^ thanks for the referall buddy! lol

As far as I know he isn't making a lift for a Rene, but I'm sure if he had one at his shop he probably would give it a go. Not many guys around here have the Rene's...


----------



## Bootlegger

Stateline's lifts are nice....but nothing beats a CATVOS IMO....


----------



## Polaris425

Bootlegger said:


> Stateline's lifts are nice....


how many have you looked at? lol... just curious, like I said, I've seen about 3 or 4 and all of them looked like crap.


----------



## coker6365

I have seen and heard nothing but bad reviews on SLC lifts. If you are going to spend the money, get something that has been tried and proven. CATVOS has outstanding quality and customer service. I am currently running a Gorilla Lift on my Outlader. I have the metal-form trailing arms and I have upgraded the tie-rod ends to a larger Hiem joint for more strength and the old ones were simply wore out. It handles great and has held up very well. We have run both Gorilla lifts and Catvos lifts on several different brands of bikes.

There are pros and cons depending on the brand and the lift. My opinion, Gorilla makes a great lift for the Can-am's. CATVOS seems to do a better job on the fit and finish on the Kawi's and Arctic Cats. If you ride hard, you will break anything. We have broken trailing arms on the Gorilla lift and the CATVOS lift. Nothing is bullet proof. I will have to recommend Gorilla Axles for any lift that you chose. They are second to none and the service after the purchase is incredible.

Not sure if you are wanting to stick with something around 4", but the G-Lift only comes in 7". CATVOS offers the 4" and 6", you can also request the 6" trailing arms for the 4" CATVOS to rake the rear wheels back even further. If you are running a single seater, the rake not a bad idea for trails and racing. If you have the two seater, the rake is much more suitable for racing than trails.


----------



## TX4PLAY

I seen a SLC lift a guy had here on a two up Can am and it looked good rolling up but checking it out up close I thought the same thing as Polaris425 and Walker the welds looked like monkey sh*t on a stick.


----------



## aandryiii

StaleLine = Negative


----------



## Bootlegger

Polaris425 said:


> how many have you looked at? lol... just curious, like I said, I've seen about 3 or 4 and all of them looked like crap.


The only ones I have seen was on King Quads.....I mean they looked ok. I would only buy a CATVOS.


----------



## TorkMonster

I have to agree.. If and when I do, it would be a CATVOS for the 4"... 

But dont think I ever will... For what I ride....


----------



## Masher

King Quads are like a large ex girlfriend. Fun to ride but you don't want to be caught on them.


----------



## JTaylor11

The one thing I like bout my King is that it dont mind to take a drink of water every once and a while.


----------



## aandryiii

haha lmao


----------

